# WTH is the deal with Newschoolers and "Jiberish"?



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Looking like Alvin and the Chipmunks is all the rage with the plankers right now.

Kind of like an extreme hospital gown.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

never heard of it


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

lol @ alvin. I know it's the style but why Jiberish in particular? Is it like Bum Equipment in the 90's?  You aren't cool with just any giant assed shirt to your ankles it has to be Jiberish?


----------



## uninc.mike (Nov 7, 2011)

WTF is planking??????


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

This is mad jiberish lol
Torstein tall tee - YouTube

and planking is actually a great core workout that drastically improves balance...


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OAjb2Fscvk


----------



## annabananasplit (Apr 6, 2011)

AIRider said:


> Planking FAIL - YouTube


omg that was awful! but hilarious all the same...


and I've never heard anything about jiberish but a lot of the skier kids around my last mountain used to dress like that too...seems like those long ass clothes would get in the way but what do I know, maybe I'm just old or something haha


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

My question is about Jiberish in particular.. I mean they have a hundreds of page long thread for trading the stuff. It's just strange to see such extreme brand loyalty so maybe they have a reason for it? Like some pro started it, or whatever. Like I am sure if you look here you will see Saga and Jiberish 10x on one page.

Sell and Trade - Forums


Maybe cuz freeskiing scene is fairly new there aren't many brands they consider to be freeski gear.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Jenzo said:


> My question is about Jiberish in particular.. I mean they have a hundreds of page long thread for trading the stuff. It's just strange to see such extreme brand loyalty so maybe they have a reason for it? Like some pro started it, or whatever. Like I am sure if you look here you will see Saga and Jiberish 10x on one page.
> 
> Sell and Trade - Forums
> 
> ...


I think you are on to something with it being their core brand. But holy f$%$* thank you for sharing that, those kids are ridiculous!


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

what does jiberish mean? is it a brand or something, im seeing it used in so many context's these people look retarded when they type. like "jiberish practice test tommorow +1 buuummps". 

What the fuck are they saying?


----------



## Mr.Bishop (Nov 14, 2011)

Jenzo said:


> Maybe cuz freeskiing scene is fairly new there aren't many brands they consider to be freeski gear.


Generally yes this is the answer to the Jiberish Phenomenon. In the early days of "newschool" skiing, skiers were a largely unliked bunch. It was common to be in the terrain park, and to receive insults and snowballs from the snowboarders occupying the place. 

Additionally, most of the companies in Skiing treated the "Newschool" thing like a fad. SO your average kid just getting into it would feel pretty lost and like there was a real lack of support for what they were doing. 

Companies like Jiberish and Saga (Though Jiberish did it much earlier) jumped into the mix very early on. THey provided "cool" stuff for people to wear, and very much based their companies around "supporting the movement" type marketing messages. 

When someone would see this kind of support they would jump on it. Then, when they would wear one of these "newschool" brands, other skiers would usually know they were "down" and a friendship would blossom - for the lame sport that both of you liked. 

Fast forward and add a ton of success of newschool skiing, and you have that lingerigh support and the legacy that it leaves. The Jiberish stuff hasn't really stayed with the ultra tall movement, they have actually moved into more of a focus on stylish street wear. Its usually fairly tall, but not as obnoxious as some of the stuff like Thuggie – Why Not Apparel Inc. Home. The newschool skiing movement still has a lot of people doing the ultra-tall gangster thing, but right now the budding trend is tight pants. 

As a general rule of thumb, skiers are usually roughly around 3 years behind snowboarding trends. We also tend to be somewhat more aggressive and competition focused... my theory is that this stems from the fact that we don't have to do buckles up every run, and therefore the sport attracts a much more aggressive sort of person. 

However, that is beginning to get into deep newschool ski philosophy, and that is for another time.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

There is actually a Jiberish store in downtown Denver (well, closer to Highlands I guess) and I stopped in there one day. 

They said they just opened a store in Park City, I believe. 

Didn't really notice anything super long or anything, then again I only stopped in for about 27 seconds to ask for directions.


----------



## Mr.Bishop (Nov 14, 2011)

turbospartan said:


> There is actually a Jiberish store in downtown Denver (well, closer to Highlands I guess) and I stopped in there one day.
> 
> They said they just opened a store in Park City, I believe.
> 
> Didn't really notice anything super long or anything, then again I only stopped in for about 27 seconds to ask for directions.


That super duper tall thing was the old Jiberish. Now, they are much more focused on being a cool street wear brand, as far as I know.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Mr.Bishop said:


> As a general rule of thumb, skiers are usually roughly around 3 years behind snowboarding trends. We also tend to be somewhat more aggressive and competition focused... my theory is that this stems from the fact that we don't have to do buckles up every run, and therefore the sport attracts a much more aggressive sort of person.
> 
> However, that is beginning to get into deep newschool ski philosophy, and that is for another time.


:laugh:


Nice write up though, you pretty much vocalized (er, typalized?) what I was thinking.

And ya those Thuggies are hilarious. I want one, just because they are so silly looking. I was under the impression that site was not for serious clothing more of a "so ridiculous people would want it" kinda thing.. not sure the term for that.


----------



## Mr.Bishop (Nov 14, 2011)

Jenzo said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> Nice write up though, you pretty much vocalized (er, typalized?) what I was thinking.
> ...


I actually got one for just that reason. Its totally 100% pants optional too, which is wicked for cruising around the house. The best part is if you turn it upside down and put your legs through the arm holes you have an instant super comfy sleeping bag.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

ya, much more stylin' than their namesake Snuggie. Course it also costs 4x as much.


----------

